# VCORE Warning when i5-2500K overclocked to 5GHz



## rene13cross (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi all,

I just recently overclocked the i5-2500K using the Auto-Tuner in the AI Suite II for my ASUS P8P67-M Pro mobo from 3.3GHz to 5GHz and it seems to be running pretty stable. But it seems that when the CPU is under stress, a VCORE warning pops up saying that it has reached 1.56V or something around that. Should I underclock a small bit or is this OK??

Thanks for any help.


----------



## pmfabri (Dec 18, 2008)

Drop the voltage a bit. You do not want your Vcore to be that high. All the "auto overclock" softwares like yours love to get the voltage to go waay to high. drop it to at most 1.5V, preferably less unless you are using watercooling.


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

3.3 to 5GHZ! jeeze that's a big jump... but i hear those new K processors can overclock very well ,Just so i know that you know, overclocking to extremes like that means that you will be shortening that components life buy a sizable chunk you know that right?.

Also yes you don't want your Vcore that high, most overclocking software is a lot of crap, always best to do it yourself through the bios. My 960 i have running at 4GHz with a Vcore of 1.4V and it seems to be happy.


----------



## rene13cross (Jul 27, 2010)

Yea I think I will proceed to overclock it through the BIOS now and will make sure to keep the voltage lower.

Mind you, I am using a V8 Master Cooler, its an air cooling device, and I've never seen the CPU temp go above 38C, so temperature is not a problem, I don't think.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

dont use AI tuners to overclock they can cause very big problems getting to 5GHz with one of those cpus is very difficult to keep stable, are you using water cooling?

I overclock a lot and although I only use air cooling I have never got passed 4.7 with one of those.

just out of curiosity check your mobo sensors for damage just incase it doesn't read right.


----------



## rene13cross (Jul 27, 2010)

I am using aircooling and I have had absolutely no stability issues, even did a benchmark using Sandra with no issues.

And its definitely not a mobo defect (as regards sensors) because I am currently using a (brand-new) P8Z68-V and before this I was using the P8P67 (didn't like this because it was a micro-ATX and I was using 2 NVIDIA 8800 GTXs in SLI and they were much too close). I was able to overclock the CPU using this mobo aswell (using the AI Tuner) to 5GHz with no problem.

BTW, I lowered the VCORE in the AI Tuner now and have not had any warnings since then.

PS: I know this overclocking will probably bite me in the *** some day but until then I will enjoy a nice, fast & stable computer.


----------



## rene13cross (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh, BTW, Sandra stated that the CPU was 90.5% in the world ranking (100% being the best commercial one out there ATM). Pretty cool


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Overclocking through the AI tuner can be a bad idea. If your going to overclock do it properly in the BIOS.


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

rene13cross said:


> PS: I know this overclocking will probably bite me in the *** some day but until then I will enjoy a nice, fast & stable computer.


Computers that are overclocked to that extreme generally are never stable 100% of the time. But yes don't use AI tuners they suck always do it the BIOS way


----------



## rene13cross (Jul 27, 2010)

A1tecice said:


> Computers that are overclocked to that extreme generally are never stable 100% of the time. But yes don't use AI tuners they suck always do it the BIOS way


Yea I've gathered that much now. My HDD is kinda broken ATM so just ordered an SSD (gonna do it properly) and then I will overclock it the proper way through the BIOS.

Any good tutorials for overclocking in BIOS for the P8 series ASUS mobos?


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

Are you planning to use your SSD as a boot drive only with a secondary HDD for programs?

In response to your question, Overclocking is generally the same across all motherboards, change the Vcore,Multiplayer etc...

I found a guide for the P8 motherboard with your processor not sure if it is of any use but it will give you an idea:

How to Overclock the Asus P8P67 Deluxe | bit-tech.net


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

what he said ^


----------

